# UK Lawyer passed the NY Bar Exam!



## jonesyboy1983 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi people,

Long time admirer of the site but first time poster.

I am a UK qualified solicitor and recently passed the New York Bar exam. I am going out to New York this summer for a couple of months, being part holiday and part looking into the legal market.

Has anybody had experience of doing this in New York or any other state for that matter?

I realise I won't be able to work under the VWP, and have saved up enough money for living costs while i'm over. The ideal situation would be to find a firm while I'm out there who would be prepared to sponsor my HB1 Visa. I know the market is still difficult however I am hoping that the fact that I am dual qualified will help me out somewhat.

Rosco


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Good luck! I PM you name and number of a former colleague of mine. She is extremely sharp and despite of the current economic issues going strong strong in legal recruiting in NY.


----------



## jonesyboy1983 (Sep 9, 2010)

twostep said:


> Good luck! I PM you name and number of a former colleague of mine. She is extremely sharp and despite of the current economic issues going strong strong in legal recruiting in NY.


thanks twostep, just got your pm, many thanks. I shall give her a call. Can you pm me your name so I can let her know who passed on her details.

Many thanks again!

Ross


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jonesyboy1983 said:


> thanks twostep, just got your pm, many thanks. I shall give her a call. Can you pm me your name so I can let her know who passed on her details.
> 
> Many thanks again!
> 
> Ross


Tell her you got her information through research and the grapevine. That will show that you can dig around and know what you are looking for. Remember - she is a professional who can give you guidance through the maze of New York's legal community. I do not know you or your professional qualifications so I cannot refer you.


----------



## jonesyboy1983 (Sep 9, 2010)

twostep said:


> Tell her you got her information through research and the grapevine. That will show that you can dig around and know what you are looking for. Remember - she is a professional who can give you guidance through the maze of New York's legal community. I do not know you or your professional qualifications so I cannot refer you.


ok thanks a lot, I'll give her a call.

All the best,

Ross


----------



## Ennasti (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi

i'm a soon to be NY quqalified lawyer too from Australia.
I am going straight to USA and therefore is in need of an entry level job.
Would you have any idea on what it's like there at the moment?
I hear its tough even for american law students at the moment.. hm


----------

